# The Baddest Martial Art Actor of all Time



## Mon Mon (Dec 29, 2002)

Clearly its Jackie Chan. Because Jackie Chan is  Da man hes cooler than Bruce Lee and badder than Mohamad Ali. Jackie Chan could beat Bruce Lee with both hands and feet tied behind his back. He could Knock out Mohamad Ali with a single flick of his fingure. He could Beat Steven Segal and Chuck Norris just by looking at them.


----------



## Cthulhu (Dec 29, 2002)

Muhammad Ali was a *professional boxer*.  How in hell can he even be in the running for "baddest martial art actor of all time"?

Let's see, how many martial arts flicks has Ali been in.  Let me think.  Hmmm.

NONE 

Cthulhu


----------



## Angus (Dec 29, 2002)

Well, this certainly wins for "the worst thread of all time".


----------



## Kenpo Wolf (Dec 29, 2002)

Some of those kids need to grow up.


----------



## Mon Mon (Dec 30, 2002)

I humbly accept the "worst thread of all time" award


----------



## TLH3rdDan (Dec 30, 2002)

well i happen to think that hong kong fuey is the greatest martial arts actor of all time... i mean he had a hell of a disguise and was incredibly sneaky to be able to hide in a filing cabinet... and that car rocked i wanted one of those


----------



## cdhall (Dec 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cthulhu _
> *...Let's see, how many martial arts flicks has Ali been in.  Let me think.  Hmmm.
> 
> NONE
> ...



FYI
Ali was in at least one film.  He played a boxer much like himself.  I found it one day looking for a documentary on him of which there are at least 2-3 that look good.


----------



## Cthulhu (Dec 30, 2002)

Ah, but was it a martial arts movie, or a 'regular' movie?

Cthulhu


----------



## Master of Blades (Dec 30, 2002)

lol, everyone needs to stop ganging up on Mon Mon! Stick up for the little guy!


----------



## Mon Mon (Dec 30, 2002)

Happiness its very important as a person and a martial artist.


----------



## Master of Blades (Dec 30, 2002)

yeah.....whatever you say......:shrug:


----------



## Richard S. (Dec 30, 2002)

i cant allow this to go on...... its obviously Sonny Chiba. or Carter Wong or Jimmy Wang Yu...........


----------



## jfarnsworth (Dec 30, 2002)

I don't know is there really one?


----------



## TLH3rdDan (Dec 30, 2002)

you are all wrong why dont you all just admit that im right... hong kong fuey is the man... er dog... well what ever he kicks ***... he could kick chans, lees, seagals, and van dams, a$$es any time any place all at once...


----------



## Nyoongar (Dec 31, 2002)

The Baddest martial arts actor of all time is definitely the dude from "Monkey Magic".  As a small child, he inspired me to do many things that had me end up injured or poisoned.

Oh, that magic cloud. I wish they would bring it back!


----------



## Koga-Shinobi (Dec 31, 2002)

Hehehehe...you're all wrong!! Michael Dudikoff in the American Ninja has to be the baddest *** mother of all time!! I mean, who else do you know can massacre an entire temple of ninja's by himself?? :shrug: Hehehe..its worth a good laugh at least. :rofl:


----------



## islandtime (Jan 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mon Mon _
> *Clearly its Jackie Chan. Because Jackie Chan is  Da man hes cooler than Bruce Lee and badder than Mohamad Ali. Jackie Chan could beat Bruce Lee with both hands and feet tied behind his back. He could Knock out Mohamad Ali with a single flick of his fingure. He could Beat Steven Segal and Chuck Norris just by looking at them. *


...........................................................................

Sorry to burst anyones bubble but the baddddesst mother of them all (after Shaft of course) is the Shogun of Harlem


Gene Gabel


----------



## Kirk (Jan 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by islandtime _
> *...........................................................................
> 
> Sorry to burst anyones bubble but the baddddesst mother of them all (after Shaft of course) is the Shogun of Harlem
> ...



He was the baddest, prettiest, meanest mo-fo low down around
this town!


----------



## fist of fury (Jan 2, 2003)

Chris Farely in Beverly Hills Ninja would definately rank up there.


----------



## RCastillo (Jan 2, 2003)

Gou, in his porno videos


----------



## Pyros (Jan 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fist of fury _
> *Chris Farely in Beverly Hills Ninja would definately rank up there. *



Just watched the other night. Definitely top knotch material...


----------



## Rob_Broad (Jan 7, 2003)

I would have to say the worst Martial Artist/Actor fo all times is Jalal Merhi, he has been in a few movies with Cynthia Rothrock, Bolo Yeung Billy Blanks.  The worst movie he ever had was Black Pearls... the nightmares are returning just thinking about it.


----------



## Mariachi Joe (Nov 5, 2006)

Rocky Balboa all the way, that guy is in his sixties and he is coming back for one last ( again ) round.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 5, 2006)

Mon Mon said:


> Clearly its Jackie Chan. Because Jackie Chan is Da man hes cooler than Bruce Lee and badder than Mohamad Ali. Jackie Chan could beat Bruce Lee with both hands and feet tied behind his back. He could Knock out Mohamad Ali with a single flick of his fingure. He could Beat Steven Segal and Chuck Norris just by looking at them.


 
Uh oh&#8230;. Tell me you didn&#8217;t diss Chuck???

Of course this could be the reason that Koga-Shinobi posted this on 12-31-2002, 02:46 AM and never responded..... Chuck found out.
.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Nov 6, 2006)

Xue Sheng said:


> Uh oh. Tell me you didnt diss Chuck???
> 
> Of course this could be the reason that Koga-Shinobi posted this on 12-31-2002, 02:46 AM and never responded..... Chuck found out.
> .




:lfao:


----------



## hong kong fooey (Nov 13, 2006)

well I happen to think that JET LEI is the baddest fighter of all time. he has the quickness of bruce lee and can use weapons like jackie chan


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 13, 2006)

Sure nough Who's the baddest of them all well sure nough


----------



## donald (Nov 14, 2006)

Sonny Chiba!!! How old are we?? Notice I said we, cause I am right there with you,lol... Personally I would have to cast my vote for Chuck Norris, or maybe Jet Li...

1stJohn1:9


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 14, 2006)

donald said:


> Sonny Chiba!!! How old are we?? Notice I said we, cause I am right there with you,lol... Personally I would have to cast my vote for Chuck Norris, or maybe Jet Li...
> 
> 1stJohn1:9


 

Oh man your on thin ice there&#8230;. You were indecisive about Chuck and obviously have not learn from The original and missing poster's mistake&#8230;  :uhyeah:


----------



## airdawg (Nov 14, 2006)

but did he defeat an army of ninjas/samuris with gofer chucks? You gotta admit, that's pretty hard to top.


----------



## Tames D (Nov 14, 2006)

It would have to be between Tom Laughlin and Darth Maul. Tough call...


----------



## Goldendawn8 (Nov 19, 2006)

What about Panom Yeerum (Tony Jaa) in the Thai movie Ong-Bak? His moves were insane!


----------

